#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the major programming error in php?

## சந்தோஷ்

How can we find out where the error in the php! Are you php user, Could you please suggest to me how to find out the error in php! :Argue:

----------


## Bhavya

I don't have much knowledge in PhP. So when I google about programming errors in PhP I found that there are three types of major errors 

Syntax Errors
Runtime Errors
Logical Errors

----------

